# GDADGBE tuning



## krovx (Oct 14, 2011)

I am new to the land of of the seven string, long time six banger  

So far this site and community have been very helpful, thanks!  I just have a question...I want to retain my Drop D six string setup, but would also like to incorporate the low B into the mix. I was thinking...wouldn't it be cool to have another set of dropped chords... Then I realized I would have to down tune the low B string to a G....on a 25.5"...is this even a good idea? What guage string would you recommend? Or am I over thinking this and I could get by with something much easier? I know AEADGBE is fairly common but I am wondering if I would lose some chords that are easier to pull off with the Dropped D then just the standard E.

I appreciate your advice d00ds!


----------



## TimSE (Oct 14, 2011)

I use AEADGBE and i havnt had any troubles getting my chords out. Infact all my songs for one of my bands were in standard B and since going to a dropped A i have worked them all out for it so its definitely workable.

why dont you try ADADGBE? Im playing around with this and it is fun when you get something that works. tricky though.

As for string tension it will be a bit booOOOooww on a 25.5" but if you get something up around .68 - .70 plus, youl be alright i think. depends if you pick propa 'ard!


----------



## ixlramp (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah nice tuning, i think you may like those fifths intervals. G can be done with a big flexible string: .080 .054 .036 for equal tensions across GDA (if you have a .036 A).


----------



## celticelk (Oct 14, 2011)

It's certainly possible - Explorer, for example, plays 25.5"-scale 8-strings tuned EADGBEAD. Depending on your preferences for string thickness, you might be more comfortable moving to a slightly longer scale (26.5-27") so that you can use lower-gauge strings at the same pitch, but it's really down to what you prefer. For guidance with appropriate gauges, try using one of the online calculators recommended in the String Tension sticky thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/be...per-thread-got-string-question-post-here.html

Incidentally, Steve Tibbetts has been using a 6-string version of this tuning (CGDGBE on electric, BbFCFAD on 12-string acoustic) for years, and has produced some *very* interesting stuff with it.


----------



## Winspear (Oct 14, 2011)

It's an awesome tuning indeed. I love that double dropped shape - makes for such tasty chords. Use a 70 or 72 I think.


----------



## notasian (Oct 15, 2011)

hey i did this on my multiscale 6 string for a little! i use a 68 baritone elixir for the low g string! i wish i had a 7 string 
yeah but i like the sound of play 3 5ths (gda)


----------



## Waelstrum (Oct 17, 2011)

It will probably be easier to accommodate all your old chord shapes if you tune ADADGBE, as all you need to do is extend your finger one sting along. By all means, try the other tuning, though. Fifths are fun.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 17, 2011)

I used ADADGBE with one of my projects because the other guy was in drop D.


----------



## brutalwizard (Oct 17, 2011)

some of of songs on born of osiris's newest album is in drop c with a low g string.

it translates to adadgbe in standard as many have suggested


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 21, 2011)

you can do a low G on a 25.5" guitar with a string in the 70-85 range (inclusive).
Sounds huge.


----------



## AndresMooMoo (Dec 21, 2013)

hello everyone, i realize this thread is old but i have a related question:

If i tune to GDADGBE, does that mean the DAD strings played open give me a powerchord, and playing GDA open gives me a power chord as well?


----------



## Varcolac (Dec 21, 2013)

AndresMooMoo said:


> hello everyone, i realize this thread is old but i have a related question:
> 
> If i tune to GDADGBE, does that mean the DAD strings played open give me a powerchord, and playing GDA open gives me a power chord as well?



No.

A power chord is two or three pitches: root, fifth (octave). DAD is the root, the fifth, and the octave. GDA is... not. It's either the root, fifth and fourth of D, the root, fifth and ninth of G, or the root, fourth and seventh of A. None of these combinations are a power chord.


----------



## AndresMooMoo (Dec 21, 2013)

but that means the lower two string, GD, root and fifth, played open make a two pitch power chord no? just the A will sound wrong.


----------



## Varcolac (Dec 24, 2013)

AndresMooMoo said:


> but that means the lower two string, GD, root and fifth, played open make a two pitch power chord no? just the A will sound wrong.



Yep.


----------



## Winspear (Dec 25, 2013)

Indeed, in double-drop tunings you actually get a really cool 3string powerchord shape which is reverse to ordinary. That is, 3-3-1 for example. I actually really like that shape.


----------



## Varcolac (Dec 25, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> Indeed, in double-drop tunings you actually get a really cool 3string powerchord shape which is reverse to ordinary. That is, 3-3-1 for example. I actually really like that shape.



I actually like that too. You can put a 3rd on that easily as well; 3-3-4 or 3-3-5 for minor and major. Simple voicing, but a nice one nonetheless.

Doing the 3-3-1 thing always reminds me of trying to play my left-handed singer's guitar right-handed. Nightmare making my fingers do things backwards.


----------

